# New Bow



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Got me a Diamond Infinite Edge Pro to get into bow hunting with, i am looking forward to getting into bow hunting and learning more about the sport.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

nice bow enjoy . . . . I love bow hunting


----------



## Bassdeer (Dec 31, 2015)

yea, love bow hunting, haven't gun hunted in 15 years.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats... I got a Hoyt Powermax a couple of weeks ago to get BACK into it. 

Where are you hunting?


----------

